# Ultimate Shine: Audi R8 Spider Pics and Video



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was thinking how long its been since my last write up but i have a few quality ones to post so here is the first of them.

This customer was recieved by word of mouth from one of my GTR owners and he also shares the same personal bank manager. So after a few discussions regarding detailing i knew i could do some Ultimate Shine treatment to bring cars up to spec.

You forget how nice these cars are untill you get close to one and the V10 engine is music to my ears.

Car had covered 500 miles and there were a few defects on paint but nothing too major. Not much written due to the fact i am so busy but i had to share with you all,



















































Car foamed up with APC many times to remove the dealer prep protection.











Various brushes used to get the dirt from rubbers and crevices.















































Some defects on the paint,





























There was 2 days of work done on the car with mostly refine process.

Here are my after shots,





























































New wheels on the van and a nice stereo system added for my journeys,



























































































































































Loved that job and the location was absolutly stunning,

Hope you enjoyed and comments welcome,:thumb:

Oh i forgot here is my video


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Says it all really... :thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

I was just thinking havent seen a post in ages from you and this pops up great work as always paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

What pad, product and speeds did you use on the alloys please :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

alright. looking at some of you videos of this car. what polish were u using and how were you working them mate. 

from the video it looks like you were making like half the bonnet into one set at speed 4-5 on the festool. 

ive never seen a style of polishing like that. 

the car looks good in the walkaround video at the end


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy sh1t that car's nice!

Much prefer that to the standard R8.

Also, lovely wheels on both the Audi and the Transporter!

S


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

R8 and its the V10 version:argie:

Nice!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work as always Paul, always enjoy your write up's :thumb:
that house is stunning as much as the car :argie:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Good to see another write up Paul

Amazing work as usual and what a stunning house


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> from the video it looks like you were making like half the bonnet into one set at speed 4-5 on the festool.


How long have you had your festool machine That aint speed 4-5.

The polish i was using was a blend of different ones together.

The polishing style was the Ultimate Shine style


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> What pad, product and speeds did you use on the alloys please :thumb:


Gloss It Green pad and i think it was Megs 205 but tbh i cant remember.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work Paul, as always and what a stunning car, Jen is overly excited by it lol


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Paul, another fantastic car given the "Ultimate Shine" ! :thumb:

There's just nothing to beat a perfectly finished black car, imo.

Been looking forward to these new write ups for ages - keep 'em coming as quick as you can 

Van looks great with the new wheels, too.....just the job, so good luck with the show on Sunday if I don't get through to see you there!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Car looks nice in the afters  We all have our own polishing styles, if it gets the job done and delivers a top quality finish, that's what counts.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic work on a stunning car. Your van looks excellent too!


----------



## Reaper90 (Jul 1, 2010)

excellent work!

thats a very nice looking car


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

The results speak for themselfs. But if i seen you going at my car like you show in that video, i would not be happy. Half of the time, theres no control or technique shown. 

The video image and sound is out of sync also.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

couldn't be better. amazing surroundings to go along with the R8 as well!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work matey, looks stunning.

Unusual to see you out on mobile work, very nice surroundings though so can hardly blame you.:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

amiller said:


>


This is a fantastic photo, great work on a lovely motor


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent work. Nice house


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great work and that is one gorgeous motor.... far better than the normal R8.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job. Those wheels are just amazing. Top design.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic photos there, oh and the detail ain't half bad either  Cracking read :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> How long have you had your festool machine That aint speed 4-5.
> 
> The polish i was using was a blend of different ones together.
> 
> The polishing style was the Ultimate Shine style


was only guessing from the sound.
was only asking mate . no need to jump the gun. im always on the look out for defferent and better ways of polishing.

some people who doo it different sometimes have a routine. like 4 passes at speed 1, 4 at 2 etc.etc.

was just wondering what yours was. just chill.

the car looks minted in the end. and with a good quality of finish. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ChrisD said:


> The results speak for themselfs. But if i seen you going at my car like you show in that video, i would not be happy. Half of the time, theres no control or technique shown.
> 
> The video image and sound is out of sync also.


Do you have a new R8? I doubt the owner knows what the correct technique is and who's to say that technique is wrong? It looks different from the norm I'll give you that but everyone has their own styles. I'm pretty sure he's not compounding.

I'd laugh if the owner came out and showed him the correct way to do it!

Nice work and pictures but you need to chill I think. It would be nice to share info rather than just saying "the utlimate shine style and a mixture of poishes". I thought that's what this forum was for, helping people and sharing, not just posting up work and letting everyone one go wow that's great....

Fair enough people like ChrisD knows it all but other people want to learn.

The sound is a bit out of sync but it's not the end of the word. Nice quality video. What camera did you use and what editing software? I think it would have been a little bit better with music over it.


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

What an awesome car!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

What tyre dressing is that? Looks great.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice car, Nice van, Nice House, Nice Photos - it's all good :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

ChrisD said:


> The results speak for themselfs. But if i seen you going at my car like you show in that video, i would not be happy. Half of the time, theres no control or technique shown.
> 
> The video image and sound is out of sync also.


If you watch some of the videos of other detailers, Paul's Techniqe is very simular to Paul D at Miracle Detail, which are completley differnt to Clarks at PB. I'm sure there all right or they wouldnt be at the level they are at.

I agree it looks rapid but it would have been better to ask Paul about his method before slating it!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

The festool machine compared to others is a totally different machine. Where the makita styled machine because of it weight will do a lot of work for you, on the otherhand the festool requires a lot more effort in the way of elbow grease. TBH it may look like I was going hard at it but though pressure applied wasn't that much. The more confidence and experience you have the more you know what the rotary and paint is going to do. I have that machine I'm my hands for at least 6 hours a day 6 days a week. That is where as a beginner must take time as you don't know where and when you are going too hard.

Pads and compounds make a huge difference as well so if that had been a compound pad with a medium compound then the panel temps would go sky high if I used a compound on on polishing pad then it wouldn't be as high. Next person to find a video of trying to correct scratch resistant clear on a festool you watch the effort behind the machine. I am going to buy a makita as well because my favourite gloss it backing plates on the festool loose their main feature of being able to get into mental positions. So many combinations of machine pad and backing plate and compound, there is no real right and wrong way to do it, take every car as it comes.

The last r8 I done had mental hard paint and I actually melted the glue on my gloss it backing plate and this car was no where near as hard.

I am not getting on my high horse it's just the usual way people question work is not to learn but to criticise.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i wasnt having a go at you mate. Everyone polishes different, dont take it as a personal attack at you. its the complete opposite, im just curious that all.

afterall we dont learn anything if you dont ask questions mate.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely work and VERY lovely car to work on. 

Well done buddy :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is such a beautiful car, the results are fantastic too!! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic car fantastic work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful motor, amazing work on the finish!!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely work Paul, as always and what a stunning car, Jen is overly excited by it lol


Every time your girls sees me Robert she is like that 



Rob80 said:


> Nice work and pictures but you need to chill I think. It would be nice to share info rather than just saying "the utlimate shine style and a mixture of poishes". I thought that's what this forum was for, helping people and sharing, not just posting up work and letting everyone one go wow that's great....


Yes very true and i usually like to do mega indepth posts but as i am so busy i thought instead of not posting up any then a quickie would be good.



> The sound is a bit out of sync but it's not the end of the word. Nice quality video. What camera did you use and what editing software? I think it would have been a little bit better with music over it.


Sony HDR X105 using windows dvd maker



jcuthell said:


> What tyre dressing is that? Looks great.


SV Pneu



ross-1888 said:


> i wasnt having a go at you mate. Everyone polishes different, dont take it as a personal attack at you. its the complete opposite, im just curious that all.
> 
> afterall we dont learn anything if you dont ask questions mate.


Mate if you ever need any advice you are always more than welcome to give me a call or come and see me as i always try and help where i can because there is nothing more satisfying than getting it right:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work. love the wheels on the Audi. well done fella


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent work Paul, cracking finish!!
Great 'no frills' video . . . end result says it all.
Top job on what is probably one of the hardest clearcoats around!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Magnific work that you have achived, congratulations :thumb:

The picture that you have the Lambo and your van I love it!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Jorge said:


> The picture that you have the Lambo and your van I love it!


Its an R8, not a Lambo (but close  )


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing car! Absolutely love these things!

I had the pleasure of being stuck in traffic with one last week...The guy driving it kept leaving a big gap infront of him ,then blipping the throttle hard every 50ft or so...Sound was anothing short of awesome!!

Nice work.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Lovely work and VERY lovely car to work on.
> 
> Well done buddy :thumb:
> 
> Johnny


Your sig' is amazing mate!! :doublesho


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

nice reflections


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

stunning car and work


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Yes very true and i usually like to do mega indepth posts but as i am so busy i thought instead of not posting up any then a quickie would be good.
> 
> Sony HDR X105 using windows dvd maker


Yeah I've seen your more indepth writeups. Obviously not everyone can do that all the time. I was more meaning about your reply. Anyways doesn't matter. Seems better now. :thumb:

Your nearly always going to get a remark you don't like or take something the wrong way as always happens online.

Thanks for the info on the camera. Looks pretty good. I take it you mean windows movie maker?

One small thing now that I've watched the video again. I don't think people that aren't really into detailing will see anything up with it / the buffer trails on the walk round and they might look at it and think it looks great before you started so it might not be the best marketing. Although to be fair I'm sure it did look great before you started but not up to standard.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Its an R8, not a Lambo (but close  )


Sorry....

I was distracted...


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Rob80 said:


> One small thing now that I've watched the video again. I don't think people that aren't really into detailing will see anything up with it / the buffer trails on the walk round and they might look at it and think it looks great before you started so it might not be the best marketing. Although to be fair I'm sure it did look great before you started but not up to standard.


You are correct most people would have not noticed but the main advantage is the fact of a great protective coating, Crystal Rock will perform for an expected 18mths:thumb:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good work :thumb: car looks awesome after paint correction!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Every time your girls sees me Robert she is like that


Did i miss something lol???

Paul lovely job and umm did you keep a set of keys for me


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome, I like the video section of it too. Do the owners ever take you for a spin in these machines?


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great Vid, cool style. great work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantastic work,

something looks different about this r8 from the 1 i saw drive passed me a few days ago,same colour different wheels but the shape of the 1 i saw looks like a different car :s


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work love the new alloys on the Transporter and superb final pics, really sums it all up :thumb:


----------

